# Triodo autoconstruido con un frasco de alcaparras



## anilandro (May 5, 2009)

Hola chicos


Os presento la realización del triodo experimental FRK-1 (es decir Frankestein-1), construido a base de un frasquito de cristal de alcaparras, tubo de cristal y de cobre, alambre de acero, y un par de componentes adicionales, como un vacuómetro y una válvula de bola del tipo utilizado en instalaciones de aire acondicionado.

Primeramente he construido una pequeña campana de vacío que fuera facilmente desmontable y que ya tuviera instalados una serie de conductores pasamuros para poder conectar cosas en su interior. Como veis 
en la foto, un trozo de tubo de cobre conecta el vacuómetro con un rácor al que va unido una pequeña válvula de bola (donde conectaremos el tubo de la bomba rotatoria de vacío). En su centro he practicado un agujero y he soldado otro pequeño tubo vertical, el cual conectará con la base de la campana de vacío. Y para aumentar la estabilidad del conjunto, el tubo base lleva soldados dos tubitos más en ángulo recto, los cuales evidentemente no tiene conexión con la zona de vacío.








La campana en sí es un pequeño frasco de alcaparras Roselló, en cuya tapa (que será la base) he practicado 7 agujeros. Uno central de evacuación de aire y seis mas distribuidos a 60º para los contactos pasamuros.
La tapa es de hojalata, y por tanto no demasiado rígida, y como al practicar el vacío van a caer sobre ella algunos kilos de fuerza, y por tanto podría doblarse alterándome la posición de los contactos, le he pegado con araldit un disco de circuito impreso de fibra de vidrio, el cual permitirá además soldar por esta parte le tubo de cobre de evacuación de aire.







Esta es una imagen de cómo quedará la minicampana, aunque aún no están instalados los contactos pasamuros.







El la foto siguiente se muestran los 6 contactos pasamuros construidos con tubo de cristal pyrex de 5 mm de diámetro y llenos parcialmente de Araldit normal, estando los extremos sellado con Nural 27 de secado extrarrápido (demasiado para mi gusto, ya que apenas te deja 30 segundo para trabajar con él). Los tubos de cristal tienen dos a dos las longitudes de 3, 5 y 7 cm, de manera que penetrarán escalonadamente en el interior de la campana. La idea es que los propios contactos puedan sujetar directamente las cosas que se le pongan dentro y que aíslen los conductores de descarga, ya que este sistema está destinado a medio vacío, y por tanto es fácil que al subir la tensión, los restos de aire provoquen ionización y las fugas correspondientes.







Aquí están ya los contactos pasamuros instalados, estando los de igual medida enfrentados 180º.







Mojo con un rastro de aceite de vacío el borde del frasco de cristal y lo encajo sin forzarlo en su tapón. Conecto y arranco la bomba de vacío. En segundos la presión ha bajado al mínimo medible por los dos vacuómetros, rondado los 20 micrones, aunque si esperamos que la bomba se caliente sin duda podrá mejorarlos.
Para evitar posible sustos, cubro la minicampana con la caja transparente de un viejo contador eléctrico, y yo me pongo unas gafas protectoras... Ningún problema, la integridad del frasco de alcaparras se mantiene incolumne.







Hago una prueba de estanqueidad. Paro la bomba (la cual tiene una electroválvula automática para evitar reflujos de aceite), cierro la válvula de bola y desconecto el tubo de vaciado. Diez minutos después, la aguja del vacuómetro de la campana sigue clavado en el mínimo... regreso cuatro horas más tarde... y sigue igual. Indudablmente, si tuviéramos una sonda Pirani es seguro que detectaríamos una ligera elevación de la presión, bien por penetrar aire a través de la junta tapa-cristal o bien por desgasificación de los componentes utilizados, ya que en este aspecto no me he preocupado demasiado. Pero la minicampana es suficientemente hermética para el tipo de experiencias que pienso realizar con ella.

La primera experiencia es simplemente conectarlo a una fuente de alta tensión y con unos 2.000 volts aparece claramente la ionización de los restos de aire, apreciando un mayor brillo en el borne positivo, que es el situado más a la derecha de la foto y que llega a ponerse al rojo vivo si le aumento la excitación de la fuente.  







Y ahora viene la miga. Llevo ya un tiempo pensando en que me gustaría construir un triodo, y de ahí todos los follones con el horno de recocido de cristal, un equipo de soldadura por puntos que tengo a medio hacer, y el torno de vidrio que aún no ha pasado del estadio de boceto. La cosa se alarga mucho, y aprovechando el tirón del amigo César con su tubo de rayos catódicos autoconstruido, me he dedicado a imitarle con mi vieja idea del triodo.

Primeramente necesitamos un filamento. Complejo problema, si señor, ya que no puedo permitirme utilizar filamentos gruesos tipo fluorescente, y no he encontrado nadie que pudiera suministrarme hilo de tugsteno para fabricarlo. Por otra parte, el tugsteno de bombillas ya usadas no sirve, puesto que es tan extraordinariamente quebradizo que no hay manera de sujetarlo en los terminales sin que se rompa.
Así que la primera prueba la he efectuado con una pequeña lamparita de automóvil, de la caja de luces de recambio que me quedó cuando mi viejo Panda fue al desguace (sniff..). Le he roto con cuidado el cristal y he unido los terminales a dos laminas de cobre que se sujetarán a los contactos pasamuros inferiores.  







Laminillas de cobre para sujetar los terminales del filamento.







Aquí puede verse el filamento ya instalado en su sitio y conectado de forma conveniente.







El siguiente paso ha sido confeccionar una rejilla de control improvisada, con los hilos más o menos separados, sin cálculos, a lo que salga. En este caso la rejilla está situada a unos 3 mm. del filamento y unida a los dos contactos centrales mediante dos pequeños prisioneros, de manera que sea fácil de desmontar.







Ahora, emulando un poco al maestro Paillard (el francés del vídeo), de la chapa de acero exterior de una pila alcalina, corto lo que será la placa. Tiene 1,8 cm. de diámetro y dos delgadas prolongaciones a 180º que servirán para sujetarla a los contactos pasamuros superiores. 







Aquí se vé la placa ya instalada en su lugar. De hecho, el presunto triodo Frankestein-1 está ya a punto de prueba.







La primera prueba, después de cerrar la campana, y arrancar la bomba de vacío durante 5 minutos, es sólo del filamento. Brilla sin problemas, gastando unos 5 watios a 12 volts.







Y ésta ha sido la prueba de león: Una fuente variable 0-20 Vcc. conectada al filamento, 280 Vcc procedentes de la fuente de mi Multikit a válvulas, unidos a la placa a través de una resistencia limitadora (por si acaso) de 4,7 K y del téster en la escala de 50 microampers. Y otra fuente variable con su positivo conectado al negativo del filamento y el negativo a la reja de control.

Comienzo a caldear el filamento, sobre lo 8 volts se mueve ligeramente la aguja del téster y a los 12 volts alcanza el tope de la escala de 50 microampers. En este momento comienzo a polarizar negativamente la reja de control... ¡¡¡ Eureka !... inmediatamente se nota como disminuye la intensidad de placa, quedando prácticamente a cero para una polarización de reja de  -5 Volts. Es indudable que hay proporcionalidad y ganancia. La máxima intensidad de placa no es como para echar cohetes al aire, es cierto, pero debemos tener en cuenta varias factores. El primero es que el filamento no es de óxido de bario, capaz de dar 40 mA de placa por vatio de filamento, sino de tugsteno puro, que el el mejor de los casos sólo da 1 mA. por vatio. La segunda cuestión es que la placa está muy alejada de la reja, casi 1 cm. y por lo tanto precisaríamos de más tensión de ánodo para conseguir atraer todos los electrones del filamento. Y la tercera y determinante es que no estamos trabajando con un vacío de 1 X 10 elevado a -5, sino de 20 x 10 elevado a -3, lo cual es una presión 2.000 veces más alta que la anterior, y por lo tanto los restos de aire dificultan el efecto termoiónico. 







Al rato de hacer pruebas observo además un cierto ennegrecimiento de los elementos interiores que me hace pensar que los restos de aire están atacando el filamento, el cual es seguro que no durará 6.000 horas. Esto se soluciona con más vacío, y calentar los elementos internos antes de sellar... pero esto ya será harina de otro costal... de momento me gustaría realizar algunas pruebas más con este engendrito, a ver si además de que funcione consigo que sirva para algo...

Continuará...


Saludos a todos


----------



## rash (May 5, 2009)

*...grande, anilandro, grande...*

...saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2009)

y creia que yo hera oceoso, vaya que es buna la idea, mucho por esa anilandro


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

Muy muy bueno!  Felicitaciones por el trabajo.
Y no desaparezcas por tanto tiempo, que da gusto ver tus experiencias.


----------



## anilandro (May 5, 2009)

Hola a todos

Realmente he estado algún tiempo sin postear, y es que el trabajo y las obligaciones no perdonan. Por otra parte, he trabajado bastante en mi horno eléctrico de recocido de cristal. Después de la primera experiencia fallida con un modelo que un compañero llamó el Horno de Horus (por su parecido con un vaso canope egipcio), el segundo horno, que para seguir la broma hemos bautizado como "de Osiris", ha funcionado muy bien incorporándole ganchos tensores de los hilos de resistencia. Pero esto también me ha absorbido un par de semanas.

En el futuro iré colgando las cosas que salgan

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 5, 2009)

Impecable lo tuyo Anilandro.

Muy lindo invento, aunque no funcionara sería más que interesante de ver.
Y como funciona, lo es más todavía. Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

Hermoso prototipo , sabés que no puedo encontrar el link de un video tutorial de un tipo que en un tallercito hacía válvulas completamente artesanales   .

¡ ¡ Te felicito ! !


----------



## electrodan (May 5, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## eb7ctx (May 5, 2009)

Buenas, buen trabajo, lo mismo lo puedes hacer funcionar en un amplificador linear para RF
es cuestión de subir la tensión de placa a varios cientos o miles de voltios, seria un punto.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## diego_z (May 5, 2009)

impresionante,   , sin palabras , eb7ctx hola amigazo tanto tiempo sin verlo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2009)

Impresionante la verdad que hay que tener capacidad y conocimiento......... que grande !


----------



## Rick-10 (May 5, 2009)

Sin palabras! Impresionante lo tuyo Anilandro! Muy, muy bueno! Felicitaciones.


----------



## Tomasito (May 5, 2009)

La verdad te felicito, está muy bueno hacer eso, es una de las cosas que me gustaría hacer algún día!


Les dejo el link del francés que enseña cómo hacerlos (Es para mirarlo enterito enterito): http://paillard.claude.free.fr/


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2009)

Gracias DriX ¡ese era el videito que había perdido!


----------



## Dano (May 6, 2009)

Muy interesantes como siempre tus proyectos, siempre tuve ganas de construirme un triodo pero bueno siempre hay cosas pendientes que hacer antes.   

Saludos y espero ver algun dia el FRK-2


----------



## eb7ctx (May 6, 2009)

Un abrazo Diego, por cierto es muy simpatico tu "perrito" jeje










			
				diego_z dijo:
			
		

> impresionante,   , sin palabras , eb7ctx hola amigazo tanto tiempo sin verlo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2009)

la verdad ni idea de que la va el tema, pero me gusto ver las fotos y leer


----------



## anilandro (May 6, 2009)

Gracias chicos, pero queda mucho trabajo para que el engendrito sea aprovechable para algún circuito experimental, ya que tiene la mala costumbre de fundirme los filamentos cada 15 minutos de funcionamiento, y al apurarlo un poco, se ionizan los restos de aire, el cristal se vuelve azul y el conjunto se convierte en un tiratrón, es decir, un rectificador controlable de funcionamiento parecido a un tiristor.

Está claro que necesito más vacío, que con 20 micrones no bastan, y para conseguirlo no queda otro remedio que una bomba primaria de difusión de aceite, con la que podría conseguir presiones del orden de 10 elevado a -6 torrs (mm de Hg). Otra cosa será fabricarme una sonda de presión tipo Pirani, porque los vacuómetros mecánicos no precisan a menos de un par de milímetros de mercurio.

Ya os iré informaciónrmado

Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2009)

He visto poner dos bombas de vacío en "serie" ... si las tienes   .

¿meterle argón antes del vacío? digo para desalojar el oxígeno antes .


----------



## Eduardo (May 6, 2009)

Y si probas con el filamento de un tubo fluorescente?
En las valvulas, el filamento esta rodeado por el catodo, que tiene un recubrimiento alcalino para mayor emision. En los fluorescentes es similar (filamento+chapa alcalina)

En cuanto al vacio, no esta facil. En las valvulas comerciales tampoco llegan al vacio necesario mediante bombas y tienen que vaporizar un material que reaccione con el poco gas que queda  (de ahi el metalizado que se ve sobre el cristal y el aro que hay debajo)


----------



## anilandro (May 6, 2009)

Dos bombas en serie, sí, pero no iguales ya que no se conseguiría gran cosa.  Para obtener alto vacío, superior a 0,00001 Torrs hay dos opciones:

1) Una bomba primaria rotativa a paletas y una secundaria de difusión de aceite

2) Una bomba primaria rotativa a paletas y una secundaria turbomolecular

Como bombas secundarias también las hay de otros tipos, como las criogénicas o las iónicas, pero son para vacíos más elevados aún, y normalmente no están al alcance de un aficionado.

En ambos casos, primero se hace el vacío con la rotatoria hasta los 0,020 Torrs, y después se arranca la secundaria que consigue aumentar el vacío entre 1.000 y 100.000 veces más, es decir conseguir vacíos del orden de 10 elevado a -7.

Las bombas de difusión de aceite se pueden construir con un taller bien surtido y un poco de maña, las turbomoleculares no. Tal vez es posible encontrar alguna de estas últimas en e-bay, pero a precios de 1.000 ó 1.500 euros, teniendo en cuenta que sin saberlo puede estar en mal estado ya que las tolerancias mecánicas de su rotor que gira a 20, 30 ó 50.000 vueltas por minuto, es muy delicada.

Así que, si quiero mejorar el asunto, deberé comenzar a pensar en construir una de difusión. Porque si no, es imposible avanzar.

Para los vacíos que estoy manejando ahora ( de 20 militorrs) no van bien los filamentos recubiertos, porque los núcleos de los gases ionizados se los cargan a una velocidad muy grande. El caso es que ya he probado filamentos de fluorescente, y tampoco me duran más allá de 15 minutos. Hay que tener en cuenta que en un fluorescente el filamento únicamente se enciende en el momento de cebado y sólo hasta el rojo-cereza, en cambio en la lámpara debe estar a rojo-blanco , lo cual lo convierte en muy fácil de destruir por los iones positivos.

El getter, en realidad, no es para aumentar el vacío interno, sino para mantener el que han creado las bombas y que puede arruinarse por la desgasificación de los elementos internos o los restos de aire que pueden penetrar lentamente a través de los sellos metal-cristal.

Saludos a todos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2009)

duda, el getter el el quimico que se les coloca en el filamento de las lamparas y que hace un humito cuando las encienden por primera vez en la fabrica?


----------



## santiago (May 6, 2009)

me gusta mas la idea de dosmetros de meterle algun gas inerte como primera instancia y despues hacerle vacio, 

saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 6, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> duda, el getter el el quimico que se les coloca en el filamento de las lamparas y que hace un humito cuando las encienden por primera vez en la fabrica?


No. El getter es un material que se deposita en fábrica, con forma de disco, sostenido por un pequeño aro de metal. Cuando se termina de hacer el vacío en la lampara, el getter se calienta (normalmente por inducción electromagnética), se evapora, y se deposita en la parte superior de la lampara. De allí que se vea plateada la parte superior.
Como curiosidad, cuando a una válvula le entra aire, el getter (depositado como una fina pelicula, parece pintura media plateada-negra) se vuelve blanco. (Me pasó)


----------



## Estampida (May 6, 2009)

En esta semana vi tu tema, muy interesante lo del triodo, ah se me ocurrio que usar como filamento, pues resulta que vi una tv (esas slim) destrozada y me percate que su filamento podria ser un candidato perfecto para tus experimentos (se alimentan con 6 Vac), a esperar por tus progresos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2009)

electrodan, chas gracias por la explicacion, entonces, el quimico ese del qeu hablo(que conste que lo vi en el programa del discovery channel en que van a la fabrica de philips), segun tengo entendido se baña el filamento para que cuando energizan el filamento por primera se consuma el poxo oxigeno presente en la lampara, algo asi no serviria para esto?(que conste que hablo SIN conocimiento del tema)


saludos


----------



## Dano (May 6, 2009)

Supongo que desplazar el oxigeno con un gas inerte no es una mala idea, el tema es que gases inertes como argon, no son faciles de conseguir. Aunque no se si se podra usar nitrogeno, supongo que si, esto facilitaria mucho las cosas.

Producir nitrogeno con pocos restos de oxigeno no es difícil.

Y luego de esto generar un vacío alto.

Es fácil decirlo no hacerlo.

Saludos y adelante con tus triodos


----------



## anilandro (May 7, 2009)

Unas cuantas precisiones:

- El filamento se fastidia por dos cosas: primeramente por los restos de oxígeno que se queda en los 20 miliTorrs de presión residual, y segundo por el bombardeo de núcleos positivos que se crea al ionizarse estos restos de gas interno.
En mi caso, yo sospecho que afecta más lo segundo que lo primero. Por este motivo es que también me ocurre con el argón, cuya tensión de ionización es más baja que la del aire.

- Utilizar getter no va a funcionar con estas presiones, relativamente altas.

- La vaporización del getter se efectúa en efecto como indica Electrodan, una vez ya sellado el tubo y por inducción electromagnética sobre su pieza de soporte, que suele ser en forma de plaquita metálica o de aro, situado cerca del cristal, bien sea en la parte superior de la lámpara o en un lateral. Antes se utilizaban también los llmados "boats" o botes, que eran un pequeño contenedor con un filamento sacrificable, conectado entre dos patas auxiliares, que se activaba con una tensión externa después de haber sellado la lámpara.

- Los filamentos de caldeo indirecto de lámparas de radio o tubos de Tv no puede usarse a estas presiones, ya que aún  son mucho más sensibles al bombardeo de iones positivos, y pierden toda su efectividad a los pocos segundos de funcionar.

Saludos a todos


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2009)

te suena soldadura tig, ahi tenes argon, no es dificil de encontrar, ahora , se me  ocurre, primero desplazar el aire y despues hacerle vacio igualmente aver que pasa

saludos


----------



## anilandro (May 7, 2009)

No, si el argón lo tengo, y precisamente de la bombona de un TIG. Esto no es problema. La cuestión era como traer una pequeña cantidad a casa. Y de momento está solucionado con el truco del globo. La única cosa sería disponer de un sistema que fuera más práctico, como una pequeña botella de 1 litro llena con 40 ó 50 litros de argón en su interior y a una presión que no supere las 50 atmósferas.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2009)

tendrias que conseguirte un tubo de 1/2 metro cubico, son chiquitos, ademas de eso, un regulador de presion, si tenes tig usas el mismo

sino, podes usar un tubito de gas de los carbonicos para hacer soda (si no sabes lo que es buscalo en google) son chiquitos, y como cargartelo no te lo van a cargar, lo cargas vos por medio de un regulador y el tubo mas grande de la tig, pero ojo con menos presion, osea con regulador de por medio

las garrafitas son estas:

saludos


----------



## anilandro (May 7, 2009)

Gracias por la información sobre las bombonas, pero voy a tener que encontrar otra solución, puesto que no puedo utilizar el regulador del TIG, ya que es del taller de mantenimiento del edificio donde trabajo. 

Por fin hoy he podido trabajar durante un par de horas con el mismo filamento. Y por cansancio de los días anteriores he llegado a la misma conclusión. Al final he descartado todos los de bajo consumo y he utilizado uno de bombilla de posición de coche, de 21 vatios, que era totalmente nueva. Y la verdad es que va muchísimo mejor, la FRK-1 comienza a conducir a partir de 6 volts de filamento y estoy haciendo las pruebas a 7 volts y 50 microamperios de intensidad de placa.

La prueba de hoy ha sido comprobar el coeficiente de amplificación para diferentes distancias de placa. De momento el máximo que he conseguido es de 1.5, con una polarización de reja de -4 volts. sobre una resistencia de salida de 470 K. La linealidad es buena y la onda senoidal procedente de un generador de funciones aparece en la placa sin distorsión apreciable. En estas condiciones, la banda de paso de este improvisado triodo a 3 dB. es desde continua hasta unos 60 Kc.

Naturalmente, con tan poco vacío el filamento me esta causando un involuntario sputtering en los elementos internos, que se van ennegreciendo lentamente, como ya me advirtió mi amigo Sergi, pero es una deposición tipo carboncillo, que ya limpiaremos cuando esté peor.
Otra cosa curiosa es que ayer tenía muchos problemas de ionización interna, tanto con argón como con aire.
De hecho, la FRK se comportaba más como un tiratrón que como un triodo, volviéndose azul de repente, momento en que la reja de control dejaba de comandar. En cambio hoy no se ha producido el fenómeno en ninguna de las pruebas. Es posible que tenga que ver con la altísima temperatura que se producía en puntos determinados de los filamentos delgados, especialmente un minuto antes de quemarse.

Bien, la idea es seguir intentando aumentar la ganancia y bajar la impedancia de salida, pera ver si consigo al menos hacer andar un oscilador de baja frecuencia.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Tomasito (May 7, 2009)

Se me acaba de ocurrir algo, no sé si servirá.

Si hagarrás un tubo (bombona), más o menos grande, y le hacés vacio, todo el que te dé la bomba de vacío que tenés, y lo cerrás, y luego ese mismo tubo (bombona), lo conectás al frasco de alcaparras, no lograrías mejor vacío?


Felicitaciones desde ya por los avances que has logrado!


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2009)

Es peor, al vacio que tenias le estas agregando el gas del frasco.


----------



## electrodan (May 7, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Se me acaba de ocurrir algo, no sé si servirá.
> 
> Si hagarrás un tubo (bombona), más o menos grande, y le hacés vacio, todo el que te dé la bomba de vacío que tenés, y lo cerrás, y luego ese mismo tubo (bombona), lo conectás al frasco de alcaparras, no lograrías mejor vacío?
> 
> ...


Peor no creo que sea, pero mejor tampoco.
Si los dos están a la misma presión (asumiendo que es así, puesto que se vaciaron con la misma bomba), no se va a producir ningún movimiento de aire.


----------



## Dano (May 7, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La rotativa tendria que trabajar mas tiempo para lograr el vacío, es perdida de tiempo y talvez en alguna union puede entrar aire complicado la cosa.


----------



## electrodan (May 8, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> La rotativa tendria que trabajar mas tiempo para lograr el vacío, es perdida de tiempo y talvez en alguna union puede entrar aire complicado la cosa.


Ese es el tema, pero de todas formas se conseguiría lo mismo que dejando mas tiempo la bomba colocada directamente a el frasco.
Aunque creo, que se llega a cierto punto en el que la bomba ya no aspira mas aire.


----------



## anilandro (May 8, 2009)

Las bombas rotativas a paletas tienen como característica que tratan un gran flujo de aire pero no consiguen una presión excesivamente baja (10-20 miliTorrs). Su principal ventaja es por lo tanto que llegan a dicha presión en muy poco tiempo.
Si dejas que se caliente y trabaje durante un rato, puede mejorar este valor y que baje algo de los 10, pero no mucho más.

Como algunos compañeros han dicho, si metemos más volumen no vamos a conseguir nada, sólo tardar más tiempo en vaciarlo y correr el riesgo de que en las uniones mecánicas tengamos más fugas en los sellos.

En esto no caben secretos ni inventos estramboticos. Para conseguir un vacío aceptable de 10^-5 ó 10^-6, hay que colocar entre la bomba de rotatoria y la cámara de vacío otra bomba del tipo de difusión de aceite o una turbomolecular... y no hay más. En plan aficionado, la del segundo tipo la descartamos por cara y difícil de conseguir, así que nos queda la primera. Y como pese a su sencillez, comprarla es también relativamente cara (aunque mucho menos que la turbomolecular), no nos queda otro remedio que fabricarla. Así que habrá que ir haciendo ideas.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Tomasito (May 8, 2009)

Si, la verdad que al rato de escribir eso me dí cuenta de la pabada que era... 

Cosas espontaneas que uno piensa   (Tuve un Deja Vü con alguien que quería movimiento perpetuo  )


En fin, si querés hacer la bomba de difusión de aceite, recuerdo que en cientificosaficionados.com explicaban cómo hacer una, y dos segundos en google dicen que acá están las instrucciones completas: http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/difusion/difusora1.htm


----------



## anilandro (May 8, 2009)

Gracias Drix. Conozco personalmente al Profesor Frantz, de cientificosaficionados, es un verdadero genio capaz de fabricar casi cualquier cosa. En concreto, esta bomba de difusión pertenece al sistema de vacío de su reactor Farnsworth de fusión atómica. En el que consigue fusionar por confinamiento electrostático núcleos de deuterio y generar helio y radiación gamma.

Como bien dices, es su web da instrucciones precisas para la construcción de una bomba de este tipo, aunque él también dispone de una turbomolecular. Si me meto a construir la de difusión probablemente seguiré su modelo.

Saludos


----------



## zener4x4 (May 14, 2009)

Hola Anilandro

 Soy nuevo en esta pagina, llevo solo en esta un par de días, y me asombre con la genial   recreación de un tríodo, he estado leyendo varios de los post que te han escrito.  Soy radioaficionado también y en radio se usan comúnmente los tubos de vacío de diversos tipos y aunque todavía es poco lo que se de su funcionamiento, siempre me han llamado mucho la atención.
Al ver tu experimento y los inconvenientes que has tenido me surgen un par de dudas, y es que no será mejor insertar un sello mejor entre la tapa y el frasco, talvez un anillo de goma de silicona, quizás tu tríodo al funcionar por largo tiempo tome temperatura y haga que el sello de la tapa ceda en alguna medida, tal vez este sello pudiera ayudar, aunque al parecer estas permanentemente monitoreando el vacío, bueno te lo dejo como inquietud.
Con respecto al inconveniente de generar un buen vacío en el dichoso frasquito de alcaparras (seguro nunca imagino el pobre frasco en que iba a terminar  jeje.)
 Bueno como decía, quizás podrías probar colocando un segundo filamento dentro, en alguna parte que no interfiera con el filamento principal, luego sacar todo el aire posible al frasco y encender este filamento, y dejarlo hasta que consuma el poco aire que queda y muera, o sea un “filamento de sacrificio” una vez que este muera pones a funcionar el principal.-  Te digo al tiro que poco soy entendido en esto, pero se me cruzo esta idea por la cabeza y dije, quizás te sirva..
Saludos y adelante con el proyecto.


----------



## electrodan (May 14, 2009)

El Porfesor Franz de Copenhague este realmente es un capo.
PD: Que bien que suena eso de "reactor Farnsworth de fusión atómica".


----------



## anilandro (May 14, 2009)

Hola Zener4x4

El asunto del vacío no tiene demasiados secretos, aunque aún no dispongo de una sonsa Pirani para medir altos vacíos, estoy seguro de que no tengo fugas dignas de consideración. Además, durante las pruebas siempre estoy bombeando, con lo que el problema es solamente el grado de vacío que pueden crear este tipo de bombas (20X 10^-3), cuando para un buen comportamiento del efecto termoiónico y eliminar el desgaste acelerado del filamento necesitaría 1x10^-5, es decir, unas 2.000 veces menos. Pero todo se andará.
Quemar cosas dentro para que absorban el oxígeno, con la presión actual, no da muy buenos resultados.

De momento he tenido que hacer una pausa que dedico a construir un sistema de soldadura por puntos
 adecuado para confeccionar electrodos internos, ya que quiero confeccionar una nueva reja de control, más envolvente, que la anterior. De momento el soldador ya funciona perfectamente para hilos de acero de 0,5 mm de grosor y planchas del mismo material de 0,3 mm, y cuando lo tenga acabado lo mostraré.

Respecto al profesor Frantz, bien apuntado Electrodan, un verdadero capo (evidentemente en el sentido argentino... en el italiano sería otra cosa)

Saludos a todos


----------



## santiago (May 14, 2009)

me hace acordar al padrino, te pregunto por curiosidad, y si aumentas las rpm de tu bomba actuasl, ademas de desplazar un volumen mayor, en una de esas, conseguis un poco mas de vacio, ya que una vez, reparando una bomba de refrigeracion, las comunes, el motor se quema, y al comprar otro, era de mas rpm una diferencia de 600rpm o alg asi, en las pruevas , anduvo muy bien y el vacio alcansado fue (ademas de mas rapido) mejor, no me acuerdo la diferencia de presion entre los 2 motores, pero era bastante 

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 14, 2009)

Creo que es más bien una limitaciónn mecánica/física la de no poder hacer más vacío. No creo que aumentando las RPM consigas mucho.

Además esos motores están metidos adentro de la bocha, que es bastante complicada de desarmar y volver a armar si no tenés las herramientas adecuadas. Y sobre todo, que son motores sin carbones, osea que para cambiar las RPM del motor deberías modificar el bobinado, y poner grupos de bobinas en paralelo, lo que haria que funcione mal y "a los tirones"). 


En fin, si la bocha de heladera te da un vacío X, conformate con el vacio X usando esa bomba, más no le quieras sacar, o no es posible, o no vale la pena.
Yo haría una bomba de difusión de aceite antes que modificar una bocha. Es más o menos el mismo trabajo, pero vas a tener algo que logra muchísimo vacío y seguro. Modificando una bocha de heladera no creo que consigas mucho...


----------



## electrodan (May 14, 2009)

El "profe" de Franz por ahí modificó la bomba de una heladera. A que no se lo esperaban?


----------



## santiago (May 14, 2009)

yo nunca dije de modificar una bocha de heladera, una bocha de heladera no es una bomba de vacio ,yo decia estas bombas de vacio

y las bochas de heladera, bah, tienen una muy buena presion de salida (proxima a las 1000lbs) pero de aspiracion , ahi nomas, no se fien mucho 

ademas , la bocha para refrigerarse depende del vapor frio que pueda llegar a retornar por  las aspiracion desde el evaporador, ya que el enfriador de aceite que traen es lo mismo que nada

saludos


----------



## santiago (May 14, 2009)

aca hay información sobre bombas de vacio, turboionicas, turbomoleculares, etc, y los aterradores precios estan ahi tambien 

http://www.labcero.com.ar/apuntes/vacio.pdf


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> me lei lo de modificar la bocha, el tipo tan capo no es, se las ingenia, los de reducir espacios muertos, es al dope, ya que un pistonaso no es perdida de tiempo, lo de tomar directamente la aspiracion del bloque de las valvulas flapers, tambien tiene su problemita, el compresor "toma" el gas desde la carcasa, pero tambien toma alguna que otra gotita de aceite, esto es adrede, para que la bocha dure mas tiempo,
> 
> despues meter 2 bochas en serie como le dice el , en realidad se llama doble etapa , o booster, es muy comun para heladeras de extra baja temperatura (para laboratorios -70c, y mas ) , que se consigue, bajar mas la presion de aspiracion, por lo tanto la de evaporacion, por lo tanto la temperatura
> 
> ...


Se ve que la tenés bien clara... (NO es ironía).


----------



## anilandro (May 15, 2009)

Una bomba de heladera no sirve para crear vacíos medios. A lo sumo, con dos en serie vamos a conseguir una presión de 1 mm. de mercurio ( 1 Torr), es decir, 50 veces más alta que con una rotatoria de paletas, y esto es muchísimo.

No os compliquéis la vida. Para conseguir vacíos hasta 10^ -7, se ha conseguir una bomba de difusión de aceite, que es cara de compra pero muy barata de fabricación si se dispone de un taller medianamente surtido. Y problema resuelto.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Tomasito (May 15, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> yo nunca dije de modificar una bocha de heladera, una bocha de heladera no es una bomba de vacio ,yo decia estas bombas de vacio



Ah, no sé por qué pero suponia que para todo esto estaban usando una bocha de heladera como bomba de vacío 

Mi error, perdón.


----------



## anilandro (May 15, 2009)

Aquí estamos mezclando cosas distintas. Lo problemas para obtener un buen vacío son distintos a los de obtención de baja temperatura por evaporación de gases, y una buena bomba de vacío no es buena para comprimir, como una compresora no lo ha de ser para vacío.

El asunto de sustituir los restos de aire por un gas noble ya lo hemos tratado, y si bien para un filamento a secas funciona, no es adecuado para un dispositivo termoiónico, porque la ionización del gas provoca el bombardeo de núcleos sobre el propio filamento, que acaba destruido en poco tiempo. A estas presiones, además, aparece el fenómeno de sputtering, en que las deposiciones de tugsteno van cubriendo los electrodos internos, pudiendo llegar a causar cortocircuitos.

Se mire como se mire, un vacío superior a 10^-5 es la única solución.

Saludos a todos


----------



## gatomambo (May 15, 2009)

Hola *Anilandro*: me pareció una propuesta renovadora, tu post. Es como que despierta el espíritu de la "manualidad", que a veces entre tanto kit suelto por ahí, y tanto chip, se diluye y transformadorrma un poco en "juntar y soldar" sin comprender, a veces ni siquiera sospechar, el funcionamiento de lo que estamos armando (ahora bien, me parece que el nombre de tu triodo, para hacerle justicia, más que Frankensteink debería ser *frasques*teink, ja, ja!!!)


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 15, 2009)

meto una idea un tanto burda pero quiza efectiva, se podria usar doble sistema con la rotativa y una volumetrica? es decir, hacer todo el vacio posible con la rotativa, y cuando esa ya llegue al maximo que puede lograr, sellar esa parte y hacer mas vacio con un piston, que en principio estaba en punto maximo superior y de ahi jalar?... no se cuanto mas se pueda lograr, pero es una propuesta que todavia nadie aporto....


----------



## anilandro (May 15, 2009)

Las iniciativas se agradecen, chicos, pero en serio, no le demos más vueltas a lo de las bombas porque no sacaremos nada en claro. Para empezar, las rotativas a paletas, como la que tengo, consiguen mejores vacíos que las de pistón, sean del tipo que sean. Así que una rotativa como primario y una de difusión de aceite como secundaria entre la anterior y el objeto a vaciar, es lo ideal. Y si dispusiera de muchas pelas, lo cual no es mi caso, llamaría a Estados Unidos y en una semana tendría aquí una turbomolecular nuevecita, que trabajando igualmente como secundaria de la Telstar rotativa me solucionaría el problema.

Si os interesa el tema, en la web hay bastante información al respecto.

http://www.2spi.com.mx/catalog/vac/santovac-5-diffusion-pump-fluid-technical-paper.html
http://www.svc.org/EP/EP_FeauterGuideESP.html
http://bibliotecadigital.ilce.edu.mx/sites/ciencia/volumen3/ciencia3/131/htm/sec_9.htm
http://www.labcero.com.ar/apuntes/vacio.pdf

Saludos a todos


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 15, 2009)

anilandro dijo:
			
		

> Las iniciativas se agradecen, chicos, pero en serio, no le demos más vueltas a lo de las bombas porque no sacaremos nada en claro. Para empezar, las rotativas a paletas, como la que tengo, consiguen mejores vacíos que las de pistón, sean del tipo que sean. Así que una rotativa como primario y una de difusión de aceite como secundaria entre la anterior y el objeto a vaciar, es lo ideal. Y si dispusiera de muchas pelas, lo cual no es mi caso, llamaría a Estados Unidos y en una semana tendría aquí una turbomolecular nuevecita, que trabajando igualmente como secundaria de la Telstar rotativa me solucionaría el problema.
> 
> Si os interesa el tema, en la web hay bastante información al respecto.
> 
> ...



Desde mi humilde opinion:

los primeros ensayos termoionicos en ampollas al vacio datan de 1854 (Geissler), mas adelante hubo experiencias hechas por Crookes (1870) y mas luego por Braun(1897), los primeros dispositivos serios fueron el diodo de Edison (1884) y el audion de Le De Forest (1906), me pregunto, como hicieron ellos para lograr alto vacio (6,5 x 10^-6) si la primer bomba de difusion de mercurio data de 1916 (Irving Langmuir)? no creo que no se pueda aumentar el vacio con bombas volumetricas, si es obvio que es altamente ineficiente, pero, mas sencilla de construir que una de difusion, ademas, en todo caso mi idea era la de lograr vacio con la rotativa, presurizar y luego dividir dicha presion con otra volumetrica (cilindro y piston) supongamos que tenemos una cilindrada igual al volumen del frasco, con un volteo tendremos la mitad de la presion inicial, si utilizamos una valvula de retension en el medio en 10 ciclos lograremos 0.1 veces la presion inicial, lo cual ya ganariamos la precion deseada


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2009)

Bueno, entonces o te quedás acá o te haces la de difusión. (Según vos no hay otra forma.)
Simple.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 15, 2009)

al dividir el vacio con una bomba volumetrica no obtenes 0.1 veces la presion inicial con 10 ejercicios, ya que al cabo de 10 ejercicios obtenes 2^-10 veces la presion inicial, osea 1024 veces menos que la inicial.......


----------



## santiago (May 15, 2009)

en este enlace que ya habia puesto, que parece que nadie miro jeje ay una rotativa que supuestamente llega a 10-6 atmosferas, esta bastante salada tambien
http://www.labcero.com.ar/apuntes/vacio.pdf


----------



## Tomasito (May 15, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> los primeros ensayos termoionicos en ampollas al vacio datan de 1854 (Geissler), mas adelante hubo experiencias hechas por Crookes (1870) y mas luego por Braun(1897), los primeros dispositivos serios fueron el diodo de Edison (1884) y el audion de Le De Forest (1906), *me pregunto, como hicieron ellos para lograr alto vacio (6,5 x 10^-6) si la primer bomba de difusion de mercurio data de 1916* (Irving Langmuir)?




No usaban bombas de venturi de mercurio?


PD: Esas son muy fáciles de construir... Podrías probar...


----------



## anilandro (May 16, 2009)

Hola Hazart-1998: Las bombas de relativo alto vacío utilizadas antes de 1916, y que fueron las usadas por Edison y demás eran de columna de mercurio, formada por un tubo de algo más de un metro de alto en cuya parte superior, aparte de tener la conexión de vaciado, iban cayendo gotas de mercurio, las cuales por simple peso arrastraban burbujas de aire hasta el extremo inferior. Enfriando el mercurio se conseguían vacíos del orden de 10^-4.Aparte de este límite, el principal problema de estas bombas era su lentitud, ya que para vaciar un triodo de pequeño tamaño tardaban más de media hora, eso si no había fugas o humedad interior en los conductos, porque en este caso podían no alcanzar nunca su límite.

Con estos valores las válvulas termoiónicas ya funcionaban, aunque eran más inestables y ruidosas que las posteriores de alto vacío, y naturalmente duraban mucho menos por degeneración del filamento.

El problema de los sistemas a pistones es que nunca conseguirás la estanqueidad suficiente para bajar de 10^-2. Así que no va a servir de nada ponerla en serie con una rotativa.Tus cálculos de presión son en este aspecto son sólo teóricos, pero en la realidad no se van a corresponder con los resultados.

Santiago: La bomba rotatoria de paletas de http://www.labcero.com.ar/apuntes/vacio.pdf que llega a 10^-6, es de tipo de laboratorio, y como podéis observar por el precio de 3.000$, muy alejada de las comparables que se utilizan para trabajos de aire acondicionado, con precios sobre los 300€, como la que tengo yo. Observad además el bonito precio de la turbomolecular, y el elevadísimo de la de difusión de aceite, aunque en este último caso no se corresponde con su simplicidad mecánica y relativa facilidad de construcción. 

Drix: Las bombas de columna de mercurio están bien como curiosidad, pero con las previsibles fugas que tengo en mi "bote de alcaparras", no va a funcionar. Exigen además mercurio purísimo, de calidad de laboratorio, que es caro y difícil de conseguir. Realmente no vale la pena.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Tomasito (May 16, 2009)

Y hacer una bomba de venturi de aceite? No vas a conseguir un "super vacío", pero supongo que sumandolá a la bomba que tenés ahora podrías mejorar los niveles de vacío que conseguís, y podés usar aceites más fáciles de conseguir (y baratos), y la bomba es fácil de construir.









Es interesante, aunque sea para construirla por diversión, es bastante simple el tipo de bomba...
Y el principio de funcionamiento no se aleja mucho al de una difusora 
Es un líquido que cae en un embudo en forma de gotas que arrastran restos de gas que hay en la cámara de alto vacío, y lo llevan a la cámara de bajo vacío, donde el aceite es bombeado de nuevo a la parte de arriba donde vuelve a caer en forma de gotas y el proceso se repite.


----------



## anilandro (May 16, 2009)

El tema del alto vacío es más peliagudo de lo que parece. El tandem rotativa-difusora de aceite es el sistema más sencillo y barato para conseguir alto vacío. Si cargas la difusora con aceites minerales conseguirás fácilmente 10^-5, si utilizas aceites de silicona 10^-6 mm. de Hg, y si la cargas con polifenil eter llegarás hasta 10^-9, lo cual ya puede calificarse de ultra vacío. Las diferencias se basan en la presión de vapor de las sustancias, tanto como menor sea, más vacío conseguirás.

Por otra parte, aunque una difusora se parezca en esencia a una venturi, su margen de funcionamientp es diferente. Para empezar, una difusora no funciona en absoluto a presión ambiente. Por ello es necesario arrancarla cuando la rotativa ya ha bajado la presión hasta al memos 0,1 mm. Hg. En este momento es cuando el chorro de vapor de aceite alcanza velocidades próximas a la del sonido y va arrastrando y concentrando las moléculas de aire en el extremo bajo de la bomba, donde son succionadas por la rotatoria de paletas.

Hay que tener en cuenta que a estas bajísimas presiones las moléculas de gases se mueven a centenares de metros por segundo, y son tremendamente escurridizas. Precisamente por este motivo comentaba que una bomba de pistones no tienen nada que hacer a estas presiones (aunque sí podría funcionar como bomba primaria, tal como la utiliza Claude Paillard)

En fin... estos días estoy trabajando con mi minimáquina de soldadura por puntos, que ya tengo casi lista y que necesito para confeccionar electrodos internos, como rejas, placas y demás. Después en todo caso será cuando me meta con la sonda Pirani y la bomba de difusión.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 16, 2009)

anilandro dijo:
			
		

> El tema del alto vacío es más peliagudo de lo que parece. El tandem rotativa-difusora de aceite es el sistema más sencillo y barato para conseguir alto vacío. Si cargas la difusora con aceites minerales conseguirás fácilmente 10^-5, si utilizas aceites de silicona 10^-6 mm. de Hg, y si la cargas con polifenil eter llegarás hasta 10^-9, lo cual ya puede calificarse de ultra vacío. Las diferencias se basan en la presión de vapor de las sustancias, tanto como menor sea, más vacío conseguirás.
> 
> Por otra parte, aunque una difusora se parezca en esencia a una venturi, su margen de funcionamientp es diferente. Para empezar, una difusora no funciona en absoluto a presión ambiente. Por ello es necesario arrancarla cuando la rotativa ya ha bajado la presión hasta al memos 0,1 mm. Hg. En este momento es cuando el chorro de vapor de aceite alcanza velocidades próximas a la del sonido y va arrastrando y concentrando las moléculas de aire en el extremo bajo de la bomba, donde son succionadas por la rotatoria de paletas.
> 
> ...




todo depende de como se construlla el embolo y el cilindro y que tipo de valvulas se usen para la retensión de vacio, sigo repitiendo, no es eficiente (se necesita mucha potencia mecanica para hacerla mover) pero si se elijen bien los aros a usar puede funcionar, de hecho por ej cuando se usan para compresion en un sistema de 3 etapas se logran presiones de mas de 250 bar.. lo cual es mas que mucho. para generar vacio no deberia ser muy distinto, yo probaria........


----------



## anilandro (May 16, 2009)

Perdona que no esté de acuerdo, pero conseguir presión y depresión es radicalmente distinto. La fuga de unos pocos miles de moléculas no importa cuando comprimes a 250 Atm, pero te arruina completamente un vacío de un microtorr. Las inevitables fugas en tanta zona de fricción como en los aros de estanqueidad hace a los pistones inadecuados para alto vacío. E incluso para medio vacío, las válvulas han de ser comandadas por levas o electricamente, ya que la baja presión residual a la salida no es capaz de provocar su apertura automática. Por otra parte, los aceites lubricantes necesarios en un sistema de pistones tienen una presión de vapor demasiado alta, y simplemente se ponen a "hervir" en presencia de valores  inferiores a 10^-3, y los aceites de alto vacío son malos como lubricantes. 

Piensa que esta técnica lleva casi 100 años utilizándose, y si los pistones no se usan para alto vacío es simplemente porque no funcionan para ello. A partir de estas evidencias, cada uno es libre de creer lo que quiera.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 16, 2009)

¿Que es la "Sonda Pirani"? Busqué en Google pero no encontré ningún resultado relevante.


----------



## Eduardo (May 16, 2009)

Lamentablemente en ingles se publica mucho mas que en español. Cuando fracasa "sonda Pirani" tenes que probar con "Pirani gauge"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirani_gauge

Y un poco de todo en
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressure_measurement


----------

